# Panel said..........



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Yes!!!!!!!!
Its official, Little rainbow is coming home to me. I finish work next Friday and I'm going to be a mummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
Amanda
xxx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Whooohooo fantastic news!  Congratulations Carebear1
Love
Misty C
x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

[fly]whhoohooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!![/fly]

what brilliant news. love reading these posts!! 

looking forward to hearing more on your new family x x x x x x


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Carebear,

BRILLIANT News, Excellent, I am so pleased for you.        

I wish you well.

Lots and lots of love,

mavis x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congratulations Sweetie xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

woohooo - congratulations Amanda, fabby news!  Can't wait to hear all about little rainbow as mummy and daughter get to share their love with each other!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Fab Fab Fab news 

xxxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Congratulations hun 

Wel done and hope little rainbow settles in beautifuly with mummy 

Mel
x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

woohoohooo

so pleased for you  

ritz


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Amanda.

I am over the moon for you hun !!!

You are going to be the best mummy , this is wonderful news, but how could they say any different  

Great news.

love Jo
x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I am so pleased for you Amanda, Little Rainbow is a very lucky little girl! When do intros start?

Axxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Well done carebear  

not long to go..enjoy the build up  

kj x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

CG xxxxxx


----------



## LittleMissJo (Dec 4, 2007)

Congratulations to you    how exciting  


Jo


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Congratulations!!!!!

Enjoy Enjoy Enjoy


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

woo hoo 

Enjoy enjoy enjoy 

x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

congrats carebear  

                      


What more can I say enjoy your little girl!!

Dawny

x


----------

